# Snow Snow and More Snow



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Talk about being sick of the site of it it has Snowed every day since the 17th of december and it is still snowing

is every one else as sick of it as me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Never mind that were the hell have you been?? You still got the Alpina?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have TBH - The amount of Snow threads is making me more annoyed 

I'm only jealous because we aint getting any


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

tell me about it we had a small amount of snow on the 15th dec- the roads up in the pentlands aint been cleared - the snow has got worse and worse - resulting in non 4wd owners being stuck. iv not even looked at the bike since it started snowing - found out today that the breaks have seized and with nearly 2 ft of snow on the ground - not even a chance of running them in

where the hell are the gritters- my parents have been buying salt/grit to fill the council boxes as they aint being refilled no matter how often we call and ask for some grit....


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Never mind that were the hell have you been?? You still got the Alpina?


Ill had a bad time over the last few months


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Never mind that were the hell have you been?? You still got the Alpina?


Still got the B10


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jacoda434 said:


> Still got the B10


Ah good news :thumb: hope all is/gettin well, i've still got some of those samples you gave me  been to scared to use it all the time haha.

Anyway back on topic, its the ice and freezing temps that are murder snow you could deal with our street hasnt been gritted once and its a school bus route.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

snow can be good fun if your on the bike 

packed down its as quick as tarmac - but you have to think!

hit fresh stuff on a climb and it kills you quickly! :lol:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Well pissed off with the snow now. Bring on the summer :thumb:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Down here in Birmijgham. It is quite boring. We had a little sonw before christmas. But nothing to wory about. I love the snow. The worst we have at the moment is it is a little cold maybe about -5 at night. I wish we had some snow for a change. Sort of makes it more like christmas.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I want to live in Scotland.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

vectra ed said:


> Down here in Birmijgham. It is quite boring. We had a little sonw before christmas. But nothing to wory about. I love the snow. The worst we have at the moment is it is a little cold maybe about -5 at night. I wish we had some snow for a change. Sort of makes it more like christmas.


But not for 16 straight days like us poor sobs


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Love it,cant get enough


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

the snow has saved me from going into aberdeen shopping, saving me heaps
but then i turned to ebay..


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I want to live in Scotland.


And I want to live in Milton Keynes!.....:lol:

I left Paisley to go to Sheffield @ 12.10 today. Took me 1 1/2 hrs to go 40 miles. M74 south is @ 30mph from Bothwell. Stuff that, I turned back. Even if I got there, the drive back late tonight would have been worse.

Steve


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I love snow. If I lived in Scotland I'd have a Defender with massive snow tyres.


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

*interesting in the snow*










thats with a morning of clearing snow to get the bike out of the drive


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> Talk about being sick of the site of it it has Snowed every day since the 17th of december and it is still snowing
> 
> is every one else as sick of it as me


As a fellow West Lothian'er I am also totally fed up with it. My car has been on the main road for a total of 18 days and barely been able to drive it (RWD )

Brian.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sitting in the office last week watching the snow and I thought to myself.....YES, let it snow, I don't have to go out so I don't care. Well that certainly was the wrong thing to think as I had a call in the evening from one of my customers asking if I could do a journey to Dunlop. 
For those who don't know where Dunlop is, it's in the middle of nowhere, somewhere in Ayrshire where the horse and cart are the main mode of transport.

I called a mate to see if he was out and about and asked him if he wanted a job to Dunlop and I cannot/dare-not write here what his answer was....

So the Range Rover was fired up and taken out for an evenings fun in the snow. It turned out that the road I had to travel was a single track where the snow was up to 12" deep in places, no chance of a RWD car or even a FWD car getting along it but the Range Rover took it all without a problem.

The Range Rover may not be the best vehicle ever built and they may well be problematic but at the end of the day they are what they are and do what they are supposed to do. This was the first time I had been out in such conditions in a Range Rover and even I was astonished at the capabilities of this vehicle. 
I passed numerous modern 4x4s last night which seemed incapable of driving in more than a couple of inches of snow which I suspect will be down to 20" rims and ultra low profile tyres and the blockhead drivers with the wrong attitude behind the wheel

Here are a few of pictures I took once I dropped the client at his house in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

I love snow, but now I'm totally pissed off with it. Yesterday, we had quite a heavy snowfall and the gritters did not come out. Driving on it was quite an event. I was out at 10 ish this morning & the gritters still have not been out!! Our street is chaos having never seen a gritter since this started mid December. Apparently North Lanarkshire Council don't need to grit the 20 zones, but they don't appear to be gritting the main routes either! Grit bins are empty, so no chance of gritting the paths. Phoning them is a waste of time!

Rant over


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I don't know what all the fuss is about.

We have about 6" here now and all the roads are clear. Love it


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

jacoda434 said:


> is every one else as sick of it as me


In a word - Aye!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Sitting in the office last week watching the snow and I thought to myself.....YES, let it snow, I don't have to go out so I don't care. Well that certainly was the wrong thing to think as I had a call in the evening from one of my customers asking if I could do a journey to Dunlop.
> For those who don't know where Dunlop is, it's in the middle of nowhere, somewhere in Ayrshire where the horse and cart are the main mode of transport.
> 
> I called a mate to see if he was out and about and asked him if he wanted a job to Dunlop and I cannot/dare-not write here what his answer was....
> ...


Your pics are exactly like the road into the village where I live. It hasn't seen a gritter in days. I am about 2 miles off a main A-road which is kept pretty clear but its the getting to and from that road which is the big problem (if you don't have a 4x4). I am due back at work tomorrow and I may tackle it if we don't get any more snow - BUT guess what the weather forecast was saying earlier tonight? 

p.s. for all you guys wishing you had more snow, sorry but I'd give you a couple of days of the amount I have and you'd be sick of it like me! See my 'garage' for a few examples of my garden and drive.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Love it...


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

i stay just outside edinburgh had to dig my way out today.none of the roads have been gritted.its a joke that tesco car park was better than the roads.im back to work tomorrow and im not looking forward to driving in.my next door neighbour said he phonned the council for grit and they said our street would be done that was hogmany still not done.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the snow, game on! even tho the X5 has 20" rims and is more "Chelsea" than "tractor", its taking all this snow in its stride - yeah!
:driver:

the van is parked up, the Lotus and the Gixxer are cosy n warm in the garage, covers on, battery charger ticking over. ahh.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The next week should be good fun now that we are running out of salt :wall:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Been snowing since the 15th and not stopped for more than 12 hrs at a time. Even up here we are fed up of it!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Fed up of the snow now, yes... been onthe ground since 18th Decemeber. The roads are alright, a bit icy maybe but at least you are sitting kin a nice warm car, all that happens is it takes longer to get places... its the pavements that are annoying, hard pack ice, its nigh on impossible to walk sometimes! What I'd give for a week of warm sunny weather...


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Roll on summer time - even a normal Scottish one would be welcome!


----------

